# ((مميزه))مشاريع تخرج كتييييييير عماره + uRbAN



## زينه (9 ديسمبر 2009)

_*مجموعه مميزه جدا ومنتقاه من مشاريع التخرج عماره وتصميم عمرانى لعرض افكار من الاظهار وافكار تصميميه وغيره ..*_

_مشاريع عماره :63:_

مشاريع تخرج عماره.rar

_*مشاريع Urban design :63:*_

urban projects.rar
_*
وقف للمسلمين انقل كما تشاء لعموم النفع بالتوفيق لكم جميعا 

ولا تنسونى من الدعاء بظهر الغيب *_



​


----------



## mohamed2009 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## زينه (30 يناير 2010)

وعليكم السلام جزاكم الله خيرا ..


----------



## hermione (31 يناير 2010)

جزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## wally02 (3 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله في حسناتك


----------



## زينه (4 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ..


----------



## عدنان النجار (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكو جدا علي هذا الجهد العظيم


----------



## omar abdelsadek (4 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ..


----------



## م.بوليانا (12 فبراير 2010)

****جزيتي كل الخيــــــر****


----------



## hiba (12 فبراير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً...الله يبارك فيكِ


----------



## احمد_سلوم (12 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ..


----------



## احمد_سلوم (12 فبراير 2010)

ياريت لو ترفعهم لنا علي المديا فير لا انها سريعه جدأ في التحميل من الفور شير
نحن في الانتظار
شكرأأأأأأأ جزيلا


----------



## زينه (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا .. وبالتوفيق للجميع ..

بالنسبه للميديا فير :: كان عندى اكونت واتقفل وكمان للاسف هيا سريعه فى الداون لود ..

لكن الابلود كان فظيع جدا وكان بيقف دايما ومبيكملش ..


----------



## النبع الحنون (5 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## زينه (6 مايو 2010)

اللهم امين بالتوفيق لكم جميعا ان شاء الله


----------



## golf6 (7 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## زينه (12 نوفمبر 2010)

وفيكم بارك الله ......
موفقين جميعا باذن الله


----------



## عبدالله لصور (12 نوفمبر 2010)

كل الشكر والتقدير على الموضوع

بارك الله فيك

مع تمناتي لك بالتوفيق


> تحياتي <


المهندس عبدالله لصور


----------



## زينه (15 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخ عبد الله


----------



## aburammah (16 نوفمبر 2010)

وفقك الله اخى الكريم


----------



## archlayla (17 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا....الله يجزيكي كل الخير
كل عام و الجميع بألف ألف خير بمناسبة عيد الأضحى و الله يتقبل طاعاتكم


----------



## عاشق منير (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## زينه (22 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للجميع وكل سنه وانتوا طيبين جميعا


----------



## ذياد البرنس (12 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراا لك وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## معمر السمومي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

عيدك مبارك والف شكر لك


----------



## العوامى 2011 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## lilly (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## زينه (29 يناير 2012)

مازالت شغاله الروابط ديه 

اللى عايزز يحملها يلحق بقى بسرعه


----------



## ismailsom3a (1 أبريل 2013)

جزاكي الله خيرا علي المشاريع ..... بس للاسف الروابط ما بقيتش شغالة ... و انا محتاج الشاريع دي جدا و فولدر التخطيط كله اللي علي 4 shard بس برضه كله مش بيحمل ..... فيا ريت لو تقدري ترفعي الفولدر تاني .... لأني محتاااااجه ضروري علشان مشروع التخرج


----------



## hayetarchi (7 يونيو 2013)

merci


----------



## kamelalibi (2 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## rami09 (13 يناير 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً...الله يبارك فيكِ​
​


----------



## سـعـود (29 مايو 2014)

وفقك الله لما تحب وترضى


----------



## أنا معماري (2 يونيو 2014)

زينه قال:


> _*مجموعه مميزه جدا ومنتقاه من مشاريع التخرج عماره وتصميم عمرانى لعرض افكار من الاظهار وافكار تصميميه وغيره ..*_
> 
> _مشاريع عماره :63:_
> 
> ...



مجهود رائع... وللمزيد ...وجزاكي الله خير
ياريت نتعامل معا والأعضاء
وتبدئي م.زينة في
عرض هذة المشاريع ...كل مشروع لوحدة بموضوع...أو تعرضيهم هنا بالموضوع
بالترتيب
ونشترك كلنا في كتابة رأينا عن كل مشروع
حنكتسب  بأذن الله خبرات عالية​


----------



## architect_amr (2 يونيو 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يونيو 2014)

architect_amr قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل




نزلت الملفات المضغوطة للمشاريع بالأمس
وتصفحت مشروعاتها​


----------



## tarkan412 (25 أكتوبر 2014)

شكراااااا اوى :20:


----------

